# Samples of the octobass.



## Tice (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone ever sampled an octobass?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 13, 2021)

I would love to know if one exists as well


----------



## ptram (Mar 13, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I would love to know if one exists as well


There is one at the Musée de la Musique at the Cité de la Musique in Paris.









Musée de la musique - Google Arts & Culture


Google Arts & Culture features content from over 2000 leading museums and archives who have partnered with the Google Cultural Institute to bring the world's treasures online.




artsandculture.google.com





Paolo


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 13, 2021)

ptram said:


> There is one at the Musée de la Musique at the Cité de la Musique in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you - but I meant a sampled version of it


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 13, 2021)

No disrespect meant, but the instrument is kind of gross. It bolsters low sections if it’s used at all, but I’m really curious. What do you mean to do with it if you had it?

I love pipe organ, so this is interesting.

If you’re planning an octobass concerto, I’ll throw mad money toward your effort.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 13, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> No disrespect meant, but the instrument is kind of gross. It bolsters low sections if it’s used at all, but I’m really curious. What do you mean to do with it if you had it?
> 
> I love pipe organ, so this is interesting.
> 
> If you’re planning an octobass concerto, I’ll throw mad money toward your effort.


No disrespect taken

Not sure I would ever use it at all but, it could be cool to use to make a drone from or just throw it in there to shake the subwoofer


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Mar 30, 2021)

Ha, I wondered if this existed too - not to get it, just out of curiosity - but it appears not. If someone's made a VI out of a Carillon why not an octobass?


----------



## Tice (Mar 30, 2021)

Honestly, it's just 'more colors to paint with'. And who doesn't want more colors to paint with?
I could use it in so many ways... Not just to add sub-bass to stuff, it has a character of it's own. It can represent things, be adopted into your musical language.


----------



## Tice (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok, I'll give some literal examples:

- It could represent a kaiju.
- It could represent a rage building under the surface
- it reminds me of the horn sound used as a call of the robots in Spielberg's War of the Worlds
- It could represent very large machinery (because of it's rhythmic vibration)
- For some reason I associate it with fog on water (Not sure why)

Just off the top of my head, and there's tons more it could represent.


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 30, 2021)

Had to look that one up. Thing looks cool as heck. I'd love to have a sampled version of it. With all the crazy sampling people do I am kinda surprised nobody has done it. I watched a vid on the Montreal Orchestra with one. I don't even think it sounded that great in the vid, but I can see myself throwing that sound in on something. 

I wouldn't pay much to have one though.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 30, 2021)

Tice said:


> Ok, I'll give some literal examples:
> 
> - It could represent a kaiju.
> - It could represent a rage building under the surface
> ...


I learned something new today, the word "kaiju"

Thanks for dropping some knowledge on a philistine like me


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 30, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> Had to look that one up. Thing looks cool as heck. I'd love to have a sampled version of it. With all the crazy sampling people do I am kinda surprised nobody has done it. I watched a vid on the Montreal Orchestra with one. I don't even think it sounded that great in the vid, but I can see myself throwing that sound in on something.
> 
> I wouldn't pay much to have one though.


Yeah selling a sample of it could help the museum


----------



## Tice (Mar 30, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I learned something new today, the word "kaiju"
> 
> Thanks for dropping some knowledge on a philistine like me


You're most welcome


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 31, 2021)

Tice said:


> Has anyone ever sampled an octobass?











Sound Effects | A Sound Effect


sound effects / recordings:




www.soundfxwizard.com





They have just done it!


----------



## Tice (Oct 31, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Sound Effects | A Sound Effect
> 
> 
> sound effects / recordings:
> ...


That's awesome!!


----------



## Tice (Oct 31, 2021)

The only downside: I never ended up getting the full version of Kontakt. Haven't needed it thus far. And it's still priced at 400 bucks. Buuuut... nobody else has an octobass!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 31, 2021)

Ohhhhhhh - I will be purchasing but now I am going to have to purchase a subwoofer!!!


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 31, 2021)

Tice said:


> The only downside: I never ended up getting the full version of Kontakt. Haven't needed it thus far. And it's still priced at 400 bucks. Buuuut... nobody else has an octobass!


that black friday should help you out. too many great 3rd party "paint" ... playing around with this - really tight library. Unique. Very low. Lower than my brain can handle. Think I will cue up a duet with a bass or cello. Its great!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 31, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> that black friday should help you out. too many great 3rd party "paint" ... playing around with this - really tight library. Unique. Very low. Lower than my brain can handle. Think I will cue up a duet with a bass or cello. Its great!


Ohhhh will you be posting something for us to hear?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 31, 2021)

It sounds like a delivery truck at 6 AM.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 31, 2021)

Here is some Audio Demos of the Octobass. First track is a run through of the different custom mics that they used. And then the articulations after. There are 4 mics (longs in the demo) default mic on shorts ... pizz ... col legno ...

View attachment Octobass Demo.mp3


The Next track is a Duet playing Amazing Grace with Cremona Cello.

View attachment Amazing Grace - Cello, Octobass Duet.mp3


The Final track is the Octobass taking the melody of Amazing Grace.

View attachment Amazing Grace.mp3


Review - some unique sounds with a lot of drone and resin potential. Some initial issues in intonation and G# going to G sometimes does not take the new pitch. Emailing company.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 1, 2021)

Damn.... here's something I didn't know I needed..


----------



## Tice (Nov 1, 2021)

The overtones on this baby come out so sharply, it's wonderful!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 1, 2021)

I just ordered and downloaded - will be trying it out later today


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Sound Effects | A Sound Effect
> 
> 
> sound effects / recordings:
> ...


Now 40% off… at $60 seems like it would be cool to have. Really like sfx wizard, text robot is a cool instrument for film opening titles, use it all the time.

Also a lot of their libraries are discounted on asoundeffect.com but this is not on there, yet…









Sound Effects | A Sound Effect


sound effects / recordings:




www.asoundeffect.com


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 1, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Now 40% off… at $60 seems like it would be cool to have. Really like sfx wizard, text robot is a cool instrument for film opening titles, use it all the time.
> 
> Also a lot of their libraries are discounted on asoundeffect.com but this is not on there, yet…
> 
> ...


you know I say text robot and that stood out for me as well so that was an additional buy. really neat


----------



## FireGS (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm sure I know the answer to this, but I'm assuming there's no round robins for the shorts and pizz, right?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 1, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm sure I know the answer to this, but I'm assuming there's no round robins for the shorts and pizz, right?


I didn't see any mention of it on the website and, in all honesty, the sound is so deep that I am not sure it would matter


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 1, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm sure I know the answer to this, but I'm assuming there's no round robins for the shorts and pizz, right?


playing though - does not sound like it.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> playing though - does not sound like it.


Is it OK?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 1, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Is it OK?


absolutely fine. this instrument is just fine without them. the lowness - extreme low its negligible IMO.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh hey! What a relief, now I don't have to think about trying to track one of these down and getting permission to record it. Sure don't need these samples, but might pick them up anyway.


----------



## KEM (Nov 5, 2021)

This is awesome, I’m picking this up and distorting it like CRAZY


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

I really wish it had some round robbins. All I want to do is some really fast/short single-note repetitions like a rhythmic pedal tone, but I don't think that'd be possible without RRs.... GRRRR


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I really wish it had some round robbins. All I want to do is some really fast/short single-note repetitions like a rhythmic pedal tone, but I don't think that'd be possible without RRs.... GRRRR


been thinking about that. would alternating between subtle different mic configurations help?


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> been thinking about that. would alternating between subtle different mic configurations help?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Not sure. Still haven't picked it up yet. I'm torn between the novelty of *having* this and using this vs the actual use of it.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Not sure. Still haven't picked it up yet. I'm torn between the novelty of *having* this and using this vs the actual use of it.


Here is an attempt. First is just straight Cs with first default mic position. Second is 2 positions.

View attachment SFX - Octobass Round Robins Attempt RR 1.mp3


----------



## FireGS (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh wow. #2 is quite good. If I didn't know, I wouldn't have been able to tell at all. How did you go about doing that?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Not sure. Still haven't picked it up yet. I'm torn between the novelty of *having* this and using this vs the actual use of it.


Owning the real instrument itself would even be a novelty. This is unique


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 5, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Oh wow. #2 is quite good. If I didn't know, I wouldn't have been able to tell at all. How did you go about doing that?


I made two tracks - the first is with the new mic position ... the second with the original ... here is a pic ... alternate notes between tracks.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## widescreen (Nov 6, 2021)

Damn, is that thing going low! My bias towards low frequencies gets exquisite food. Might be a good companion for 32" organ registers... and a nice supplement to the Bazantar.

Even the little Bluetooth-Speaker I used for the preview before buying made my whole living room resonate. Hopefully these just 185 MB of samples are enough to fulfill my expectations when I try them tomorrow. Maybe The Swan from the Carnival of the Animals a few octaves lower? 

Now having some resonant dreams.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 6, 2021)

I once wanted to write a piece for 9 Octobasses and a street prostitute.


----------



## SoundFxWizard (Nov 6, 2021)

Tice said:


> The overtones on this baby come out so sharply, it's wonderful!


Thanks, it's was pretty hard to capture, because the low end was simple thanks to the subkick and main microphone distance, instead mid to high overtones were very subtle with a tight sound pressure.


----------



## SoundFxWizard (Nov 6, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I once wanted to write a piece for 9 Octobasses and a street prostitute.


She should be a talented prostitute to excite 9 octobasses  One of them is 3,4 meter long, i'ts a premium porn size


----------



## SteveC (Nov 6, 2021)

SoundFxWizard said:


> She should be a talented prostitute to excite 9 octobasses  One of them is 3,4 meter long, i'ts a premium porn size


I thought of one with clothes that tells about her life and in the background there are these huge instruments that nobody needs and yet were built with a lot of effort.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

I want to update my Demos ...

SoundFX personally reached out and said they updated their files a couple of days after release. Nice customer service! Anyways here are some new demos with the updated files and the G - G# sample def fixed now.

Full range demo

View attachment Octobass Demo Demo Fixed.mp3


Amazing Grace

View attachment Octobass Demo Amazing Fixed.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

SoundFxWizard said:


> Thanks, it's was pretty hard to capture, because the low end was simple thanks to the subkick and main microphone distance, instead mid to high overtones were very subtle with a tight sound pressure.


Just a thought - you could apply your technique to a contrabass and sub contrabass sax? Also ... "There is only *one octocontrabass clarinet* in existence, in the private collection of the LeBlanc family." Maybe they would loan it to you ... and 1 more ... Titanic Tuba.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I want to update my Demos ...
> 
> SoundFX personally reached out and said they updated their files a couple of days after release. Nice customer service! Anyways here are some new demos with the updated files and the G - G# sample def fixed now.
> 
> ...


Great sounds

How do you get the updated files? I did not receive any email notification


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Great sounds
> 
> How do you get the updated files? I did not receive any email notification


he says he updated the fast spring download links ill send it here too ...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> he says he updated the fast spring download links ill send it here too ...


Thank you


----------



## widescreen (Nov 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> he says he updated the fast spring download links ill send it here too ...


The one I loaded yesterday had the update already.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 6, 2021)

widescreen said:


> The one I loaded yesterday had the update already.


Oh I bought mine last week - wonder if that already included the update


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Oh I bought mine last week - wonder if that already included the update


the mod date of the file was Nov 1st. when you copy it you can compare info


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 6, 2021)

Ended up throwing together a horror theme with the Octobass. Just a minute. Think it adds a lot texture. Think I have a new horror mainstay voice! Enjoy!


----------



## Moth (Feb 19, 2022)

This has definitely ended up on my list of instruments to get, if nothing else just for drones...

Do the longs loop at all? That was kind of one of my biggest gripes with 8dio's 66 Basses, that the longs are non-looping...


----------



## Rudianos (Feb 19, 2022)

Moth said:


> This has definitely ended up on my list of instruments to get, if nothing else just for drones...
> 
> Do the longs loop at all? That was kind of one of my biggest gripes with 8dio's 66 Basses, that the longs are non-looping...


Just checked this. I think you will enjoy the unique voice. Unfortunately the patch in default does not seem to loop. There are some that last 8 counts at 120ish ... some up top 5-6. Maybe this can be a button to click in UI? Looping? Endless Bow. @SoundFxWizard

BTW you can loop these samples with some Finesse - even the 8Dio ... in the Kontakt Wav editor ... you can loop using this - just make sure not to overwrite original samples!

Wrench ... Set Key Color Tab ... scroll down to Wav Editor ... Select Loop Tab and play with it ... change the Wav file itself too in Sample Editor Tab ... Copy and Paste to hearts content. If you wants a long continuous note without the built in tapir... you can copy certain regions ... you may hear a pop when it transitions - it will likely need to be denoised on that spot.

And there are other ways ...


----------



## Moth (Feb 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Just checked this. I think you will enjoy the unique voice. Unfortunately the patch in default does not seem to loop. There are some that last 8 counts at 120ish ... some up top 5-6. Maybe this can be a button to click in UI? Looping? Endless Bow. @SoundFxWizard
> 
> BTW you can loop these samples with some Finesse - even the 8Dio ... in the Kontakt Wav editor ... you can loop using this - just make sure not to overwrite original samples!
> 
> ...



Damn, thanks for checking and for the suggestions! I tried looping the samples of the 8dio stuff before, but my results were mostly mediocre. I ended up rendering the notes in Reaper and then crossfading them...


----------



## Lord Daknight (Sep 10, 2022)

FireGS said:


> I'm sure I know the answer to this, but I'm assuming there's no round robins for the shorts and pizz, right?


It does have RRs actually, look at the WAV files


----------

